# 2020 Mako 18LTS ~ Mercury 115hp 4Stroke ~ Trolling motor ~ GPS ~ LIKE NEW!



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

*2020 MAKO 18 LTS ~ SEA FOAM HULL COLOR ~ MERCURY 4STROKE 115HP ~ HYDRAULIC STEERING ~ HYDRAULIC JACKPLATE ~ TRIM TABS ~ LIVE WELL ~ LEANING POST AT HELM ~ MOTORGUIDE 80LBS THRUST TROLLING MOTOR ~ LOWRANCE ELITE 7 FS GPS/FISHFINER & LOTS MORE ...

THIS BOAT HAS LESS THAN 10 HOURS ON IT & LIKE BRAND NEW CONDITION!

CALL TODAY 281-907-7000 or EMAIL [email protected]

PRICE $ 31,980.00

FINANCING AVAILABLE!*


----------

